# Coffee Thread



## Oldhoosierdude

I searched. I looked. If there is a coffee thread already going I didn't find it. 

So, coffee. Anyone else particular about it? I gave up the unhealthy bad habits long ago, barely eat anything these days, now coffee is one of my last vices. 

Currently I purchase Don Pablo dark roast organic coffee through Amazon. Grind it myself and use pour over method or French Press. I drink it black. I'm considering an espresso machine in the future. 

Anyone else?


----------



## david johnson

Black coffee for me. Colombia and Jamaica Blue Mountain are my favorites. I can not stand Starbuck's. I use a drip maker and sometimes a French press.


----------



## Art Rock

At home, for breakfast and after, we make a large pot in a traditional coffee maker, using freshly grounded beans from Colombia or Brazil, and we both drink it black, no sugar.

In the afternoon, for convenience sake, one cup each from the senseo. Sometimes in the evening a decaf from the senseo.

When we're in a different city, we usually take a cappuccino somewhere.


----------



## Guest

Lavazza (decaf) ground coffee. Till recently I had the caffeinated but persuaded myself to try decaf. I was amazed to find it tasted no different. 

I use a Bialetti Moka Express (stove top). It's officially a "6 cup" but I use it to make a mug size Americano. Black, no sugar. 

Heaven.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Strong white, no sugar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Plain black coffee for me. Nothing fancy. Usually drink Maxwell House and like the taste of it. Probably should get organic because I heard there is a lot of chemical residue in regular coffees. 

So I usually drink about 25-30 ounces per day. It is the first thing I go for in the morning.


----------



## pmsummer

Oh yes. Black. Light roast. Colombia Huila, Pitalito.

http://coffeemugshots.blogspot.com/2017/09/just-one-more.html


----------



## pmsummer

Oh yes. Black. Light roast. Colombia Huila, Pitalito.

http://coffeemugshots.blogspot.com/2017/09/just-one-more.html


----------



## CnC Bartok

Black, strong, no sugar for me.

We tend to buy our coffee in France, it's better quality, simples. But there's a wonderful little shop in the Covered Market in Oxford which I frequently visit (if twice a year can be considered frequent?)

Anyone tried coffee from St Helena? Very pleasant, frighteningly expensive. Support the Overseas Territories!!!!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I've decided to reward myself with the espresso maker once I hit my weight loss goal of 189 pounds. That will mean 60 lbs lost in 18 months. That's worth a reward isn't it?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Lavazza (decaf) ground coffee. Till recently I had the caffeinated but persuaded myself to try decaf. I was amazed to find it tasted no different.
> 
> I use a Bialetti Moka Express (stove top). It's officially a "6 cup" but I use it to make a mug size Americano. Black, no sugar.
> 
> Heaven.:angel:


That's almost exactly my set-up, except I go for Lavazza Oro.
Incidentally, did you know that when Signor Bialetti died a few years back, his ashes were interred in an urn shaped like one of his stove-top pots?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vienna with lots of cream


----------



## Joe B

I'm a tea drinker during the week (black, green, herbal), but on the weekend I pull out the Chemex. Stop & Shop has an organic decaf Sumatra that's really good, and we have a local roaster that does a decaf Peruvian coffee that is quite nice. I drink it black.

If the wife and I have anywhere to go on the weekend that takes more than a few minutes by car, we stop at the local roasters and get 12oz decaf latte's with 4 shots each. Very tasty.


----------



## Becca

An English friend of mine who is a strong coffee afficionado was in the US and went to a local coffee house to get his drink of choice, a low-fat milk latte with 4 shots of espresso. Unfortunately he was a bit confused about the appropriate terms and instead of asking for 2% milk, he asked for it with half-and-half (which, for English readers is actually half way between milk & cream). He was a bit shocked when it arrived and the spoon would stand up unaided in the cup :lol:


----------



## KenOC

I habitually make the same coffee each morning. Grind beans (usually French Roast, whatever brand's on sale) enough for four cups. Brew in a pour-over machine. I can do this in my sleep. Sip for a couple of hours before thinking of breakfast.


----------



## Taplow

I only buy "third wave" beans from a local roastery. Sounds pretentious, but this way I can be absolutely sure of the freshness of the roast, the flavour profiles I'm supposed to be getting, and I can talk to the roaster directly. Usually single origin, I prefer a natural process for fruitier berry or peach-like flavours, but will take washed if it can produce sweeter, caramel or marzipan notes. Dark-roasted coffee just tastes bitter and burnt to me. No subtlety.

I have a Baratza forté grinder, so grind per shot directly into the basket. No more than 30 seconds between grind and pull. Two single shots of espresso first thing every morning from my hand lever-action Olympia Cremina 67, and then rooibos for the rest of the day.

An expensive habit, much like classical music.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Black, one sugar.

I find Tesco's own brand Columbian No. 3 (strength?) works very well in a cafetière.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Taplow said:


> I only buy "third wave" beans from a local roastery. Sounds pretentious, but this way I can be absolutely sure of the freshness of the roast, the flavour profiles I'm supposed to be getting, and I can talk to the roaster directly. Usually single origin, I prefer a natural process for fruitier berry or peach-like flavours, but will take washed if it can produce sweeter, caramel or marzipan notes. Dark-roasted coffee just tastes bitter and burnt to me. No subtlety.
> 
> I have a Baratza forté grinder, so grind per shot directly into the basket. No more than 30 seconds between grind and pull. Two single shots of espresso first thing every morning from my hand lever-action Olympia Cremina 67, and then rooibos for the rest of the day.
> 
> An expensive habit, much like classical music.


I do spend a bit on coffee. But, hey it's better than what I used to spend too much on that wasn't at all good for me. Coffee is a pretty safe habit. Enjoy it!

Since you are particular also, are you using organic coffee? I really think it makes a difference.


----------



## Totenfeier

At the house: my local grocery has a house brand hazelnut decaf which is a perfectly acceptable go-to, liberally laced with raw granulated brown sugar.

Take-out: McDonald's is the gold standard. Dunkin' Donuts is awful. Starbucks is a war crime against humanity.


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> Take-out: McDonald's is the gold standard.


I'm sorry, I've had to report this post.


----------



## Guest

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I've decided to reward myself with the espresso maker once I hit my weight loss goal of 189 pounds. That will mean 60 lbs lost in 18 months. That's worth a reward isn't it?


It certainly is. Well done + enjoy the espresso. :tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier

dogen said:


> I'm sorry, I've had to report this post.


_De gustibus non est disputandum_; we all must act in accordance with our natures. Report and be damned!

:tiphat:


----------



## Taplow

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Since you are particular also, are you using organic coffee? I really think it makes a difference.


The trend in the family-owned farms in central and South America is towards organic principles, but the product is never labelled as such. African coffee, not so much. And there, the farmers generally have their coffee processed at cooperatively-owned plants, since they are too small to handle it themselves. So there would be less control even if some were organic.

Coffee is like wine. A good season in the right soil can produce a wonderful product. The most important thing is the bean itself, and the process.


----------



## Genoveva

I love coffee and have all sorts of devices to make it. I can drink it black but prefer it with fresh cream.

When time isn't pressing, I normally use a 15 bar expresso machine and measure out enough to give a "double espresso" which requires 14 g of coffee to do it properly. Sometimes I add hot water to make an "Americano". I normally buy the "Costa" brand ready ground, as I find it's as good as most. Sometimes I get the "Illy" brand but it's a lot more expensive.

If I'm a rush, I use a Tassimo pod machine, as it takes only about a minute. It's very good but not as good as the espresso machine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Any coffee type instant product except for International Roast or Pablo Caterer's Blend


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

*Stop the freaking presses coffee lovers!

Get an AeroPress!*

I had it all set to purchase an espresso machine when I found out about the Aeropress. I was searching for ways to lower acidity and this came up. They claim to produce coffee with 20% the acidity of French Press coffee, which is what I was primarily using. They also claim the ability to produce espresso, for which I had doubts. So I picked one up for $30, figured I could return it if it didn't work out. I was quite the skeptic, I figured it would make OK coffee but not much more.

I was quite wrong. Follow the instructions for a good all around cup of coffee. Then look up some Youtube videos for all of the variations and play with it until you find something for you. I did that and have been using the Aeropress almost exclusively for a short while now. I have come up with a way to make 20 oz of coffee every morning without using scales and measuring cups. I use the Aeropress, the scoop provided and my own coffee thermos as well as a water kettle and blade grinder. Also organic house brand beans from Kroger and filtered water. Three minutes to make the coffee, seconds to clean up. Heat water until almost boil, while water heats I grind beans to medium, grinds into press, place press on thermos, pour water into Aeropress and stir, wait 1 to 2 minutes, plunge slowly until it hisses, top with remaining water.

Best, low acidity coffee I have ever had. 20% of the acidity of FP? I don't know, but substantially less, my insides can attest. Goodbye French Press.

I have made the "espresso" following a Youtube suggestion. And while I don't see how it is really espresso, I agree with the reviewer that it is 95% espresso. Which is close enough that I certainly don't know the difference.

I may still keep the pour over but the French Press goes to the give away pile. The best part of the whole deal is that I saved a ton of money. $30 for this Aeropress compared to what a good espresso machine would cost me appeals greatly to my ingrained frugality.


----------



## LezLee

Using a teaspoon, remove preferred amount of Fair Trade coffee from jar, place in mug, fill with boiling water. Job done. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

LezLee said:


> Using a teaspoon, remove preferred amount of Fair Trade coffee from jar, place in mug, fill with boiling water. Job done. :lol:


Ever see Dakota Fanning making coffee in the movie "Dreamer"? I tried finding a video clip but failed. She poured about a cup of ground coffee into the pot, added water, and then heated. Needless to say, it looked like volcanic mud when she poured it.:lol:


----------



## Varick

I buy Ruta Maya 5 pound (2.26 Kilos) bags of organic whole bean coffee. I use a Capresso burr grinder to grind fine, and I have a Gaggia espresso maker and make a double espresso every morning with just a touch of raw sugar to get the severe bitterness out. I'm slowly reducing my sugar little by little. I used to have to put a heaping teaspoon of sugar in my espresso or coffee. Soon, I will go sans sugar completely.

If I drink regular coffee, I will grind it course and use my french press. But I rarely drink regular coffee, unless I'm dragging mid day, then I'll grab either Charbucks, I mean Starbucks or Panera Bread's dark roast. Or an independent coffee shop if there's one near me. I can't do Dunkin' Donuts, 7-11, or any Deli/convenience store. Americans don't know squat about good coffee.

V


----------



## starthrower

Wegman's grocery store house brand. It's really good. I don't like Starbuck's or that Dunkin' Donuts crap.


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Varick

Larkenfield said:


> For extreme heat, try a nice visit to Death Valley, California:
> 
> "The hottest air temperature ever recorded in Death Valley was 134 °F (56.7 °C) on July 10, 1913, at Furnace Creek, which is the hottest atmospheric temperature ever recorded on earth."
> 
> Don't forget your canteen.


And do you find drinking your coffee in such extreme heat add or detract enjoyment from your cup of joe?

V


----------



## Larkenfield

Varick said:


> And do you find drinking your coffee in such extreme heat add or detract enjoyment from your cup of joe?
> 
> V


Oops, posted in wrong thread. Haven't had my morning coffee yet! Apologies to all. Thread duty: Irish coffees are the best.


----------



## endelbendel

My Korean housekeeper advises to dry the used ground and put in key rooms and closets to eliminate odors.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Warning about the Aeropress!

You will drink too much coffee.


----------



## Varick

_"My Korean housekeeper advises to dry the used ground and put in key rooms and closets to eliminate odors."_

I have heard this. Apparently, used coffee grinds are also good for preventing ants from coming in your domain. Spread them around any area on the base of your dwelling, doors, etc, and they repel ants.

V


----------



## Guest

Method - Dualit burr grinder. Gaggia Espresso. 15-16g. Americano. White. No sugar. Morning only, with breakfast.

Still searching for the perfect bean, but had plenty of gorgeous coffees along the way. I've sampled two coffee clubs - Casa Espresso in Yorkshire and The Coffee Factory in Devon - offering coffess from Colombia, El Salvador, Brazil, Ethiopia etc.

And the high street roaster in town does a 'high continental' for when I want it dark and treacly.


----------



## Pyotr

*Cantata BWV 211 - Coffee Cantata*

JS Bach knew about the evils of coffee and how it can lead to the corruption of our youth. He created this work to spread the news:








Cantata BWV 211
Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht - Kaffeekantate
English Translation in Interlinear Format
Cantata BWV 211 - Coffee Cantata
Keep quiet, don't chatter
Event: Cantata performed by the Collegium Musicum in Zimmermann's Coffee House
Text: Christian Friedrich Henrici (Picander)
Characaters: Liesgen (Soprano), Narrator (Tenor), Schlendrian (Bass)

1.Recitative: Narrator 
Keep quiet, don't chatter, and hear what's going on now:
here comes Herr Schlendrian with his daughter Liesgen
he's growling like a honey-bear -hear for yourselves what she has done to him.

2.Aria: Herr Schlendrian 
Don't we have with our children a hundred thousand muddles !
What always every day I say to my daughter Liesgen
goes in one ear and out the other

3.Recitative: Schlendrian & Liesgen 
You bad child, you wild girl!
Oh! If only I could have my way : get rid of coffee!
Liesgen: 
Father, don't be so hard!
If three times a day I can't drink my little cup of coffee,
then I would become so upset that I would be like dried up piece of roast goat.

4. Liesgen 
Ah! how sweet coffee tastes!
Lovelier than a thousand kisses, smoother than muscatel wine.
Coffee, I must have coffee, and if anyone wants to give me a treat,
ah!, just give me some coffee!

5. Schlendrian [Bass], Liesgen [Soprano]
Schlendrian:
If you don't give up coffee, you won't be going to any wedding
and you won't go out walking either.
Liesgen: 
Alright then ! Just leave me my coffee!
Schlendrian: 
I'll get the little minx now!
I shan't get you the latest fashion in just your size.
Liesgen: 
I can easily do without that.
Schlendrian: 
You're not to stand at the window and you won't see anyone going by!
Liesgen: 
I don't mind that either; but please , I beg you, just let me keep my coffee!
Schlendrian: 
What's more you won't get from me a silver or gold ribbon 
to put on your bonnet!
Liesgen: 
That's fine! Just leave me my pleasure!
Schlendrian: 
You're impossible Liesgen, you are, you would give up everything I say?

6.Schlendrian 
Girls with obstinate minds are not easily won over.
But if you hit the right spot, oh then you're in luck.

7. Schlendrian:
Now follow what your father says!
Liesgen: 
In everything else, but not coffee.
Schlendrian: 
Well then! You must get used to the idea
that you won't have a husband either.
Liesgen: 
Oh yes! Father, a husband!
Schlendrian: 
I swear, that won't happen.
Liesgen:
Until I can give up coffee?
Right! Coffee, remain forever untouched
Father,listen, I won't drink any at all.
Schlendrian:
Then you'll have a husband!

8.Aria: 
Liesgen: 
This very day, dear father, do it now!
Ah, a husband!
That's just right for me!
If only it could happen at once, so that at last instead of coffee
before I go to bed I could get a lusty lover!

9.Narrator :
Now old Schlendrian goes off and looks out for his daughter Liesgen
to see if he can get her a husband soon.
But Liesgen lets it be secretly known: no suitor of mine should come to the house
unless he himself has promised and it is written also in the marriage contract
that I shall be permitted to make coffee whenever I want.

10	Chorus (Terzetto) 
The cat does not leave the mouse,
young ladies remain coffee addicts.
The mother loves her cup of coffee
the grandmother drank it also.
Who can blame the daughters!


----------



## SixFootScowl

My favorite:


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Anybody ever wondered about my user name?


----------



## Listenerris

I shall be glad to drink a couple caps coffee for the day, but do not allowed . Because after that I have a discomfort in my stomach and need something have eating with other taste and it passes. I don't know why is that, but after tea was not problem.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Coffee, Catsup, and Chocolate. Three of my favorite things!


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Black, no sugar.

There's small Quebecois chain (2 café-roasteries and 3 cafés) that imports incredible beans from Africa and Latin America: https://sainthenri.ca/pages/about-us

Whenever I'm in Montreal, my ritual is tacos at the Jean Talon market and then an espresso at their café just outside it. And when I'm not, I make it in a moka pot. You can order online too.


----------



## hpowders

When I travel, I love ordering espresso a few times a day from different coffee boutiques. One of life's great pleasures.

The best espresso I've ever tasted was from a coffee shop in Banff.

By the way, the best coffee I've ever had was on Maui-the Key Club of the Ritz Carlton: 100% pure Kona. I could have stayed there all day!


----------



## Listenerris

I remember when was in childish age, lovely eating cacao with sugar but without water. Now ,the taste perhaps changed and my commonly product is as tomatoes just or the juice out of them.


----------



## KenOC

I enjoy coffee each morning, freshly ground, usually French of Italian roast. But I sip slowly and need cups that keep it hot for a while. I use double-wall glass cups bought on Amazon, very reasonable.


----------



## Listenerris

KenOC said:


> I enjoy coffee each morning, freshly ground, usually French of Italian roast. But I sip slowly and need cups that keep it hot for a while. I use double-wall glass cups bought on Amazon, very reasonable.


Looks delicious. But I don't drink too hot. I always have checked the temperature as follows: I do put a finger in and if it felt well, that you can drink. But of course the hot tastier and more enjoyable. I have always beside cold boiled water .


----------



## CDs

Medium roast, freshly ground, french press with two creams for me. 
I usually go with lesser know coffee brands.


----------



## Listenerris

I want to say that earlier I like movies in poor budget, but of course from talent producer and actors, but how it is to be connected with that is you saing of your coffee tastes ,though the something similar thoughs as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I really enjoy Starbucks Dark Roast Coffees!


----------



## Larkenfield

Avoid Folgers instant decaf and the world will be a much happier place. Coffee is magic and a real wakeup call from to :trp:.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Go ahead! I double dare you! 

Get an Aeropress.

But soon you will feel guilt. You will make so much coffee that you will believe you are killing it with over use.


----------



## LezLee

hpowders said:


> When I travel, I love ordering espresso a few times a day from different coffee boutiques. One of life's great pleasures.
> 
> The best espresso I've ever tasted was from a coffee shop in Banff.
> 
> By the way, the best coffee I've ever had was on Maui-the Key Club of the Ritz Carlton: 100% pure Kona. I could have stayed there all day!


Is that Banff in Canada or Scotland?


----------



## Desafinado

I've bought beans from a local roaster for years, recently upgraded to a Baratza Virtuoso grinder, usually from a press. Also just got back from Rome a few months ago which has me hankering for espresso but my stove top's doing the trick for now. These days always black.

I've also recently switched to half decaf which I'm still getting used to. It's decreased my enjoyment of coffee quite a bit, but I'm far calmer and even-keeled from day to day. In retrospect, the amount of caffeine I was drinking prior was a bit out of control.


----------



## jasper01

Day to day coffee is Presidents Choice Great Canadian Coffee beans. It's a light to medium blend so I brew it strong. I do not like a dark roast. However as a treat 2 or 3 times a day I make a lungo or expresso with my new Nespresso machine. There is a great selection but at the moment my favourites are Columbian, Fortissio Lungo and Capriccio. It's ready in seconds.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

My beans generally come from Fresh Thyme market and I get the organic Espresso Roast. Today, however I picked up a bag of dark roast organic from my local Target store, we will see what it brings.


----------



## RockyIII

I make espresso every morning, straight shots and cappuccinos, using an Olympia Express Cremina manual lever machine and an LWW HG-1 grinder. For the past several weeks, I've been alternating between using Caffè Lusso Gran Miscela Carmo and Counter Culture La Golondrina beans.

Rocky


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> I enjoy coffee each morning, freshly ground, usually French of Italian roast. But I sip slowly and need cups that keep it hot for a while. I use double-wall glass cups bought on Amazon, very reasonable.


Smaller cups also help keeping more coffee in the pot or cafetiere can help keep it warm for longer.

Do you know this in English sorry I do not know what you call it. It makes enough for two cups or one if you need the kickstart!


----------



## Zofia

My preference is milchkaffee putting cold milk into your coffee is wrong and should be outlawed. I do not have a favourite roast but the cafe near me has a blend that is smooth with hint of chocolate and nut almost feels like drinking the fireside smell it is heaven.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Happened to get some coffee on sale , almost given away ... hmm ... having now read the packaging I see it came from Viet Nam . Very dark and bitter and highly-caffeinated , quite similar to Mexican and I've been giving the cup a plop of chocolate syrup before pouring .


----------



## RockyIII

> Do you know this in English sorry I do not know what you call it. It makes enough for two cups or one if you need the kickstart!
> 
> View attachment 112186


It's called a moka pot.


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> It's called a moka pot.


Thank you yes it has the same name here but my American friends did not know what it was or how to use it!! LUL They think it was the kettle.

They drink only Starbucks =( got me addict of the iced coffee with whip cream (schlagsahne?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have a Nespresso machine. I had a double ristretto this morning. I like the strong ones. Had a shot this evening along with a tiny whisky


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have a Nespresso machine. I had a double ristretto this morning. I like the strong ones. Had a shot this evening along with a tiny whisky


We have one that is my favourite kind i think it is dark red one?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The ristretto is black. The name is on the silver thing in silver writing...unreadable. Also I'm a bit colorblind...


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The ristretto is black. The name is on the silver thing in silver writing...unreadable. Also I'm a bit colorblind...


We received a display box that has all the older colour plus names on it i like the two red ones black is what father drinks


----------



## Zofia

Any make their own cold brew? Mum was told to lay off coffee but the odd cup was fine I made my first cold brew this weekend she loved it.


----------



## KenOC

Moka? I have this but seldom use it.


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> Moka? I have this but seldom use it.


No Ken we use the Moka pot a lot cold brew is different to be frank the only way I could describe it would get censored. Honestly though it is very much worth the hassle.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Over a year with the Aeropress 







and I still swear by it. I do rarely use my pour over just because, which is good but not my preferred. The spouse bought herself a small drip coffee maker, she leaves my eccentric obsession to me, she's used to it.

Anyway, Aeropress. I have had to replace tge rubber gasket which is evidently normal each year of daily use. 








I also picked up these different grade permanent filters. I did side by side tasting for each one and yes the coffee is quite different with each one. I like all 3!







I know it may seem a little whacky, but at least I am no longer consuming the more destructive substances as in distant past.

And yes, I am still with organic dark roast beans.

Have fun!


----------



## DaveM

I had to give up one of my favorite things, coffee, except for rare circumstances, 2 years ago because of gastric irritation. I turned to tea which I like, but it doesn’t give you that ‘kick’ in the morning. Then I recently found out that I tolerate cold brew okay because, as it turns out, the cold brew process removes the acidic component of coffee. But available cold brews are very expensive...and then I found Costco’s Kirkland cold brew, only $1.13 an 11oz can sold in an 8 pack. I prefer to heat it up in the microwave and it tastes like a good cup of dark roast coffee with a nice caffeine kick!  Life is good again in the morning.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

DaveM said:


> I had to give up one of my favorite things, coffee, except for rare circumstances, 2 years ago because of gastric irritation. I turned to tea which I like, but it doesn't give you that 'kick' in the morning. Then I recently found out that I tolerate cold brew okay because, as it turns out, the cold brew process removes the acidic component of coffee. But available cold brews were very expensive...and then I found Costco's Kirkland cold brew, only $1.13 an 11oz can sold in an 8 pack. I prefer to heat it up in the microwave and it tastes like a good cup of dark roast coffee with a nice caffeine kick!  Life is good again in the morning.


I concur about the acidity issue. I take a daily med for it and still have to watch the acid in the coffee. Which is why I like the Aeropress, the process helps a lot to reduce the acid in coffee. They claim it reduces it to 20% of normal. I don't know if this is verified, but I do know that something happens.

Yes, I do cold brew at times myself. A great option!


----------



## Couchie

I have a Miele superautomatic. One-button bean-to-cup latte macchiatos coming up!


----------



## Guest

Like DaveM, I've had to give up freshly ground unless it's decaff. Having said that, when I do have the odd 'real', I notice the taste of caffeine and I don't like it. My taste buds have gone bland!


----------



## Krummhorn

I was about 27 years old before I took any liking to coffee. I was a professional bus driver in those days and everyone else was drinking it so I said to myself, why not? 

I take it straight black - no sugar, no cream, no additives whatsoever. Dark roast is a favorite. Seldom make it at home as I am the only coffee drinker. I do have coffee when we go to our favorite breakfast place 3 or 4 times a week, and between church services on Sunday mornings.


----------



## AeolianStrains

I'm more a medium roast guy (don't like that burnt popcorn taste anymore), freshly ground (thankfully my grocery store has whole beans!) in a French press, or if I have time I have a proper espresso machine. A splash of milk is all I add. Too much milk or any sugar at all and I can't stand it.

I don't know why my teeth aren't completely brown by all the coffee I drink at work.


----------



## Flamme

I try to reduce coffee, because loast couple of years it falls heavy on my tummy  I try to drink it every second day, to substitute it with tea and to drink lighter types than ultra strong traditional ''turkish'' coffee. I dont smoke so I dont have a ''ritual'' like many folx who cant drink coffee without a ***.:devil:


----------



## KenOC

For the past 5 years, it's been grinding the beans for four cups each morning, usually French Roast, and brewing them up in a Bonavita coffee maker with a glass-lined carafe. Works for me!


----------



## Flamme

I 2 prefer the grinded coffee which u can buy in special stores here, I havent bought a branded coffee for years.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I switch to different brands frequently. I prefer organic whole beans but also like Lavazza espresso roast beans. Lavazza also makes an organic but it seems weak to me.

There are several beans I like on Amazon. Mayorga is a good one. There is a low cost organic called Don Pablo which is good when it is good, but sometimes you get a stale bag. 

Currently I am liking the 365 coffee I can find at the Whole Foods market or on Amazon. Its a good everyday coffee.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I buy the cheapest coffee , then make one cup at a time and quite robustly . There's
a filter holder that sits atop the cup , and the filter is piece of old shirt , and I have two
filters that alternate . Occasionally I'll give them a boil to remove oil . Usually they just 
get a rinse . Home or camping , that's what's what .


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I'm going on two years with the Aeropress. I still use pour over occasionally. 

I switch up the beans. One time one brand one time another. There are many good organic beans out there. For non organic it's always Lavazza. 

When out and about I go to independent coffee shops. There are quite a few around here. Sometimes I do go to that S place coffee shop. There it is always an Americano black.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have been on Maxwell House for years. The guy at work always got the light roast. Then I got some medium roast by accident during the Covid work-at-home and like it. A little web searching shows that dark roast, per volume (not weight) is less acidic and less caffeine than light roast. My acid indigestion is very infrequent these days, and I attribute it to the darker roast coffee and that I am eating far less ketchup these days.


----------



## Luchesi

LvB's 60 bean coffee recipe.

https://www.greenfarmcoffee.shop/blogs/news/beethovens-60-bean-coffee-recipe


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Luchesi said:


> LvB's 60 bean coffee recipe.
> 
> https://www.greenfarmcoffee.shop/blogs/news/beethovens-60-bean-coffee-recipe


I knew there was a reason I like Beethoven best!


----------



## starthrower

I've been drinking Aldi's house brand for a couple of years now. A nice strong cup with a bit of half n half and a pinch of sugar. Tastes great!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Always on the lookout for a good everyday coffee, I found this at Aldi. They also have a dark roast Mexican.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I should go organic on my coffee. Probably ingesting a lot of bad stuff with every cup.


----------



## En Passant

We have an espresso machine from Italy (a real one that needs to be connected to the plumbing). I admit I don’t actually know what it is connected to but it’s a pain in the backside whenever we move. It was actually my late wife’s idea she got me into the stuff. Before that having lived in France “French Press” was fine.

I import a medium roast from Italy it was her favourite and I still drink it as the smell reminds me of her. There has been the occasional morning mid sip when for a brief second I see her standing there asking if I want another cup. Then I’m pulled back to reality. I guess the memory association is that strong between the coffee and my wife. I don’t know what I’d do if they stopped making it or changed the recipe. 

Sorry to stray off topic there. I appreciate good coffee but I do limit my intake for personal health reasons.


----------



## Jacck

I like Viennese coffee (with cream), especially served in Vienna, they have many different varieties and flavors. Once I tasted cibet coffee and brought some of it home from Indonesia. It was nothing special though.


----------



## En Passant

Jacck said:


> I like Viennese coffee (with cream), especially served in Vienna, they have many different varieties and flavors. Once I tasted cibet coffee and brought some of it home from Indonesia. It was nothing special though.


Vienna has the best coffee and coffee culture in my opinion (don't kill me Italians).


----------



## Joe B

I only make coffee a few times a week, drinking tea much more often. The coffee I have been grinding fresh and drinking is Ethiopian Sidamo coffee, made in my Chemex pour over coffee maker. Incredible flavors which change as you make your way through the cup.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Still have the aeropress. The markings have worn off but it still works.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Method - Dualit burr grinder. Gaggia Espresso. 15-16g. Americano. White. No sugar. Morning only, with breakfast.
> 
> Still searching for the perfect bean, but had plenty of gorgeous coffees along the way. I've sampled two coffee clubs - Casa Espresso in Yorkshire and The Coffee Factory in Devon - offering coffess from Colombia, El Salvador, Brazil, Ethiopia etc.
> 
> And the high street roaster in town does a 'high continental' for when I want it dark and treacly.


I've had to give it all up in pursuit of a cure for my "laryngeal granuloma", which sounds worse than it is.

Instant decaff, occasional decaff cafetiere.


----------



## Luchesi

MacLeod said:


> I've had to give it all up in pursuit of a cure for my "laryngeal granuloma", which sounds worse than it is.
> 
> Instant decaff, occasional decaff cafetiere.


I thought I had to give up coffee because I had a pre-ulcer. My doctor said it was a physical injury which would heal if I cut out the antacid pills. Your stomach thinks there's something's wrong because acid levels remain low (very bad for your overall health) and so it produces more acid! He was right. It took about 3 months.


----------



## En Passant

Luchesi said:


> I thought I had to give up coffee because I had a pre-ulcer. My doctor said it was a physical injury which would heal if I cut out the antacid pills. Your stomach thinks there's something's wrong because acid levels remain low (very bad for your overall health) and so it produces more acid! He was right. It took about 3 months.


This happened to my Grandmother she no longer takes the pills and everything eventually went back to normal.


----------



## juliante

If anyone loves expresso...and has 10 mins to spare to make their morning coffee... I can recommend with huge enthusiasm the Flair Pro 2 lever method coffee maker. Paired with a decent grinder, I make better coffee than any speciality coffee shop know. It was my lock down step change in coffee making - was an aeropress man before.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*"Today (Tuesday, Sept. 29) is National Coffee Day and there are plenty of ways to score free or discounted jolts of caffeine from major shops like Starbucks, Dunkin and Krispy Kreme, as well as online retailers."*


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Anyone tried these? They are the pricey off the shelf brands around here. I have always wanted to try them and did so. My impression is that they are indeed quite good but no better than Lavazza which can be had for much less expenditure. I have seen good comment on Illy brand in particular. It's pretty pricey here at $10-14 per 8.8oz can, $20 or more per pound. Intelligentsia runs about $11-15 per 12 oz.

So, for non organic coffee I still go for Lavazza which is usually around $6-8 for a 12oz bag.


----------



## Varick

I have finally weened off all sugar in my coffee in the morning. Now I like my coffee how I like my women: Dark and Bitter!

V


----------



## clavichorder

I can't have quite as much coffee since I've changed antipsychotic medication. On risperidone, I could drink 4 cups a day, often would do 3, but 4 usually wouldn't hurt and might be fun depending on what I'm doing. But now it's 2 or 3, and 3 can feel a little edgy.

I'm not too picky about my coffee. I can tell when it's good to me, but I'll drink lousy stuff and it works just fine. If I go to a coffee shop, I've lately been doing the trendy oat milk latte thing, because oat milk is actually really good.


----------



## vincula

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Still have the aeropress. The markings have worn off but it still works.


I must confess I'm _narcoffeeman_.

I wasn't aware of this gadget. Looks great! Gonna jot that one down for Christmas.

Thanks for the inspiration.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Flamme

''I like my sugar with coffee and tea...!'' I reduced coffee on every second day a week and drink it hot and black..


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

juliante said:


> If anyone loves expresso...and has 10 mins to spare to make their morning coffee... I can recommend with huge enthusiasm the Flair Pro 2 lever method coffee maker. Paired with a decent grinder, I make better coffee than any speciality coffee shop know. It was my lock down step change in coffee making - was an aeropress man before.


It should make great coffee. That thing costs $300+. Good for you, I'm happy for you but sticking to my $30 Aeropress.


----------



## Eramire156

I'm addicted to *Zabar's* Special Roast, when ever we visited NYC, we would bring back some back home, but for the last couple of years we have it shipped to Chicago every 4 weeks or so, with free shipping and 2 bucks off every pound as a z-peat customer. Drinking some as I type this post.


----------



## Ad Astra

Is instant coffee so bad? Looking for a good instant due to lockdown we can get our normal beans.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Ad Astra said:


> Is instant coffee so bad? Looking for a good instant due to lockdown we can get our normal beans.


Maybe I'm the exception, not the norm, but I actually genuinely like instant coffee. I don't really think of it so much aa coffee and more of its own thing. The taste is pretty palatable IMO


----------



## Ad Astra

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Maybe I'm the exception, not the norm, but I actually genuinely like instant coffee. I don't really think of it so much aa coffee and more of its own thing. The taste is pretty palatable IMO


Any particular brand?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Ad Astra said:


> Any particular brand?


Good ol' Folgers. It's crappy but I love it


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ad Astra said:


> Is instant coffee so bad? Looking for a good instant due to lockdown we can get our normal beans.


I have never found an instant coffee that was any good. No beans? Can't get ground coffee? My local groceries have plenty of ground coffee. I don't grind my own, so don't know about the availability of beans.


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Good ol' Folgers. It's *crappy* but I love it


I don't even like regular brewed Folgers coffee.


----------



## starthrower

I buy the big can at Aldi. Cheaper than Folgers and it tastes good!


----------



## KenOC

All the usual beans are readily available here. I grind mine fresh each morning.


----------



## WNvXXT

I've run the gamut from sugar and all of the fufu; cream, sugar, sweetener, cocoa powder sometimes. I've gone black for periods, and since I've gone to the low carb / ketogenic way of eating, it's all black all the time. Pour over is nice - I use a Hario V60 plastic (which makes hotter coffee than the ceramic). My go-to is Death Wish grounds. Thinking of getting a Baratza Virtuoso as I grind beans now and then using a Hario ceramic mill (hand ground).


----------



## starthrower

WNvXXT said:


> I've run the gamut from sugar and all of the fufu; cream, sugar, sweetener, cocoa powder sometimes.


Candy coated coffee drinkers. Yuk!


----------



## Flamme

One please


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Flamme said:


> One please


I've seen this video before, I'd LOVE to try that


----------



## Ad Astra

KenOC said:


> All the usual beans are readily available here. I grind mine fresh each morning.


You are a man of culture indeed Sir. Unfortunately rural Scotland where we are living (it was meant to be temporary) does not have a coffee culture. Brits drink more tea and while you can buy ground coffee from the supermarket it tastes awful. Beans seem to be a specialist item we'd normally import ours although you can buy them online. Deliveries are now being restricted though.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Instant Coffee?
Folgers?
Tea?
Cream and sugar? 
What next? Ketchup on hot dogs?
!!!!

I can't believe what I read on this thread recently!

Stop this now!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Enough fooling around.
Do this

https://www.javapresse.com/blogs/aeropress/the-ultimate-guide-to-aeropress-coffee


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Aeropress has a world championship competition every year. No kidding. The variations in using this thing are numerous.

I have had mine a few years. The numbers are worn off the side and I have replaced the rubber gasket more than once. I continue to play with technique and use dark roast most of the time organic beans. I only rarely use my pour over cone.

What can I say? I like Aeropress coffee.

https://aeropress.com/championships/wac-recipes/


----------



## Roger Knox

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Instant Coffee?
> Folgers?
> Tea?
> Cream and sugar?
> What next? Ketchup on hot dogs?
> !!!!
> 
> I can't believe what I read on this thread recently!
> 
> Stop this now!


I know!? It's all subjective. I like Ravel's Jeux d'eau and someone else likes Chopsticks.

There are three Turkish coffee shops nearby so I go there for a treat, and drink juice, soda, or tea the rest of the time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Enough fooling around.
> Do this
> 
> https://www.javapresse.com/blogs/aeropress/the-ultimate-guide-to-aeropress-coffee


I just like my coffee plain and simple, but that device is desireable in the event my coffee maker dies, I will have a backup. Is it easy to make palain and simple coffee with it? Is it easy to clean?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

SixFootScowl said:


> I just like my coffee plain and simple, but that device is desireable in the event my coffee maker dies, I will have a backup. Is it easy to make palain and simple coffee with it? Is it easy to clean?


Very easy to use and clean. There are hundreds of"recipes" or methods. I picked a simple one that takes about 2 minutes to make a cup. It's perfect for my 530AM cup. Don't have to think much at that time of the morning. I play with the variables when more awake and get different results. I never make a bad cup. A refined and not heavy taste that it's low in acidity.


----------

